# PETCO Dollar a Gallon sale rolling around again . . .



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Hi all, petco corporate just announced that there will be a dollar-a-gallon sale in the near future. It will include 20H, 20L, 29, 40B, and 55. As of yet, the 30 and 33 cubes will NOT be included. All bowfronts are excluded, as well. More tanks might be added at a later date. Ill try and find out the exact date over the next couple of days. 

For those of you around Lansing, Michigan, my manager is willing to order larger amounts of tanks if anyone expresses interest - Pm me.


----------



## daemonfly (Dec 6, 2006)

> As of yet, the 30 and 33 cubes will NOT be included.


This is the same as last time, yet people still got them due to the ignorance of some of the PetCo register people.


I'll be watching for it. I don't really need any more tanks right now, but if I can get a cube or 40g breeder, I'll do so.


----------



## Raymond (Aug 26, 2006)

Of course, I hear this the day *after* I pay 80 dollars for two 20 gallons. 

Oh well. Thanks for the info though. This'll be a good time to pick up a couple 40 breeders.


----------



## johnnymo (Jul 20, 2007)

i wouldnt really say ignorance of the cashier. Sometimes im on the register and customers will complain about how "the sale wasnt clear" and they feel tricked. Petco managers are so damn crazy when it comes to customer server and CLI scores that they will most likely give you the cube at the sale price if you complain enough. haha seriously,just make a scene and pretend to be pissed off and you will get it for the buck a gallon price.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

The 30 and 33 cubes were included, as were the hex tanks last year. They were on the list sent out to all GMs, and they rang up at the registers as the 'sale' price. So far, this is not the case this time around. Expect a date and sku list of the sale tanks in the next couple of days.

And please dont act pissed off to try and get a tank at sale price, we throw enough people out of the store already :twisted: . Really, we dont get paid enough to put up with that.

Raymond - if you got the tanks at Petco, we have a 30 day return policy with reciept.


----------



## Almecum (Aug 3, 2007)

Thanks for the information will this be a nation wide thing? I am in the Seattle area.
Wife is not going to be happy about this. :lol:


----------



## Danyal (Apr 15, 2006)

hell yes, last time my mom scored a 45g. this time it's MY turn, i can't wait. so do you know any exact dates? i now work at petco but i haven't heard anything.


----------



## Jayson745 (Dec 13, 2006)

SWEET! I saw that huge thread from last time, but I dug it up so it was old. I'm getting in on it this time  

To bad about the cubes though, mabey we'll get lucky and they just haven't been added yet. Or mabey the person in charge of the sale just didn't think about it. To bad there isn't a way to request they be added.


----------



## Lee Steele (Mar 21, 2007)

This sounds fantastic!!! I am definitely interested in knowing whether or not this will be a national promotion for PETCO.... if anyone knows yes or no, please let me know. 

I live in Florida so I will do some checking at our local PETCO to see if there is any news about it.

Happy Tuesday to All!

Lee


----------



## Alan (Jan 12, 2005)

Good news! Thanks for posting it.

Alan


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

As far as I know, its a national thing. The email I saw was from corporate, and said nothing about it taking place in a specific district. Im still trying to dig up some more info, and will post as it becomes available. 

Also, as far as I know, there is nothing preventing petco from ordering extra tanks. Each store will already be recieving extra amounts, but if, say, you wanted 10 20Hs, *in theory* the store's GM would be able to order them in ahead of time, and you could purchase them during the sale. Whether they would be willing to is another matter.


----------



## Marc22 (Jan 20, 2007)

Thanks for the info!

Marc


----------



## Rambo67 (Jun 12, 2006)

For the second year in a row....

THANK YOU ZACK!!!!!!!!


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

Hmm.... I would need a place to store some tanks, but this could work out pretty well in the long run. You're the man Zach! 

Does PetCo make any money off these deal on the tanks alone? I could see a manager being hesitant to order extra tanks for a person without purchasing additional stuff. Check your pms in a few.


----------



## vortexofhate (Jul 23, 2007)

Awesome...I've been looking to pick up a couple 20gs or large tanks.

Thanks for the information. Can't wait till the sale and hopefully it falls somewhat near a pay period.


----------



## DizzyD (Sep 19, 2006)

Thank god I've got storage in the basement and at mom's house. Don't know how many more tanks I can throw into a 600sqft apt w/out a serious run in w/ the wife. Honestly, how many tanks can you put into such a space before it looks like a herp exhibit? :wink: Zack you're awesome!! thanks for the heads up. 8)


----------



## Conman3880 (Jul 8, 2007)

Do we know if this will be _sooner_ or _later_? I'm going to Mexico this weekend & I dont want to miss it.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Im not sure of the date, but its not going to be this weekend


----------



## supergoose (Jul 24, 2007)

oh man this shuld finish off the rack im setting up  woot

thanks for the great info Zack

Greg


----------



## rdooley79 (Apr 24, 2007)

I second finishing of the rack! well maybe not finish more like have all the tanks to build it all at once, wait is that such a good idea? ..... ..... .. .. . .... ........ YEA!

hope i can get a couple cubes for buck a gallon.... hehe


----------



## dufus (Feb 20, 2007)

I hope the 30's are included, or the cubes, that'll give me perfect oppurtunity to get some thumbnails.

thanks for the heads up.


----------



## a hill (Aug 4, 2007)

Thanks for the heads up! As much as I hate Petco I love this sale  .

Do you have to be a petco pal or whatever their member thing is to be able to get the sale price? I might have to become one.

-Andrew


----------



## monkey (Sep 8, 2006)

*sale?*

I've called 4 stores in the Orlando area and only 1 said the sale is tomorrow. Another told me it would be in Nov. or Dec.. I'm gonna give it a shot anyway.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

UPDATE:

the sale will be from 8/26/07 to 9/2/07, and wil include the following tanks:

sku/description
170925 AGA-20G 24x12x16 HI BK TANK
170933 AGA-20G 30x12x12 LNG BK TANK
170941 AGA-29G 30x12x18 BK TANK
170976 AGA-55G 48x13x20 BK TANK
170968 AGA-40B 36x18x16 BK TANK

It is limited to tanks on hand, but all stores will be recieving extra tanks for the sale.

For those of you in the Lansing area, my GM is willing to try and order extra tanks, but the order needs to be placed by Sunday, I need to know by Saturday night. There is no guarantee that the extra tanks will show up, and we can't hold them - you would need to be there at 10am(open) on the 26th so others dont buy them. PM me if interested.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Hmm no cubes...


----------



## TheDoc (Aug 8, 2007)

do you have to be a PALS Member?


----------



## dufus (Feb 20, 2007)

It's free to be a pals member anyways, just join.


----------



## TheDoc (Aug 8, 2007)

I dont really want to become a pals member since i dont really support any of the major pet chains.

Im debateing if i even want to spend any of my money there as it is...but i think i would be foolish to not rob them of a few tanks while they have the sale going.
 

It still just feels wrong though.


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2007)

Darn, my local Petco has a 45 gal in stock (36x12x24). Great dimensions to keep a few thumbs...was hoping it would be included in the sale.


----------



## Danyal (Apr 15, 2006)

my mom got a 45g last year when they had the sale.


----------



## Jungle_John (Feb 19, 2007)

most time they will sell anything on the floor in the sale


----------



## dragonfrog (Feb 16, 2006)

> sku/description
> 170925 AGA-20G 24x12x16 HI BK TANK
> 170933 AGA-20G 30x12x12 LNG BK TANK
> 170941 AGA-29G 30x12x18 BK TANK
> ...


What does the "BK" mean?


----------



## NWMusician (Apr 30, 2007)

Generally that means black


----------



## stchupa (Apr 25, 2006)

Zack needs a raise for any over-time advertisement plug. Thanks I think I'll take advantage of it this time around....and then by tomorrow I will have already long forgotten.  :roll:


----------



## jundox (Jul 5, 2007)

The one closest to me said the program will not start until September and only includes certain 20 to 55 gal tanks.


----------



## Jungle_John (Feb 19, 2007)

i talk to my manager friend, she said it is only for the stores that have done good in the past. so not all the stores will have it. we have 3 petco here and only one is doing the sale.


----------



## rdooley79 (Apr 24, 2007)

I just stopped in to my local Petco to see if they were participating and they were BUT the really cool thing is............IF THEY DON'T HAVE THE TANKS IN STOCK YOU WANT YOU CAN GET A RAIN CHECK FOR THE SALE PRICE! once they get in the tanks you wanted to buy they'll give you a call and you can come by and pick them up!

40g breeders here I come!

thought you all might find that interesting, I got it straight from a managers mouth!

WOOHOO


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

The sale paper that has been released specifically said no rainchecks, special orders, etc . . . so I wouldnt count on it. After 9/2, you shouldnt be able to get the sale price anymore.

Hold that manager to their word!


----------



## ebrady (Jun 14, 2007)

when are the exact dates of this sale? im going to take advantage of this sale!


----------



## daemonfly (Dec 6, 2006)

ebrady said:


> when are the exact dates of this sale? im going to take advantage of this sale!





zBrinks said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> the sale will be from 8/26/07 to 9/2/07, and wil include the following tanks:
> 
> ...


----------



## ebrady (Jun 14, 2007)

oh wow apparently i didnt read very closely but thanks!
emma


----------



## Detrick105 (Apr 16, 2006)

Someone on talktothefrog said the $ a gallon sale starts tomorrow, is this true? Thanks, Steve


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

zBrinks said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> the sale will be from 8/26/07 to 9/2/07, and wil include the following tanks:


----------



## DizzyD (Sep 19, 2006)

Starts tomorrow. Woohoo!


----------



## kleinhanz (Oct 18, 2004)

I went today and they had tanks out with $/gal signs but they stopped me at the register saying it starts tomorrow.


----------



## dragonfrog (Feb 16, 2006)

Same here but I told them if they have it marked with that price that have to sell it for that price--it's the rules!!!! LOL

I left today with 3- 20 gallon tanks

Go back and tell them the same thing, they have to sell it if they already have it marked at that price.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

As long as they told you the sale started tomorrow and honor that commitment, they really didn't have to sell it to you at that cost... what they did was the make the customer happy routine. All because they have priced an item for a sale that starts the next day, the marked price doesn't mean that they are required to give it to you for that price before the sale starts. 

Ed


----------



## daemonfly (Dec 6, 2006)

Think I'll do a 40g breeder + 20g long for a reef tank 

Got a 75g viv in the works, and don't plan on having tons of tanks.


----------



## AccidentalChef (Jun 29, 2007)

I wonder if this varies by state. I worked in retail in Arizona, and remember being told by my manager that if something was mispriced and a customer wanted to buy it, the law required me to sell it at that price. I'm not sure if this was accurate or just a way to keep us from complaining about taking a commission hit. Of course, I would also remove the price tag to prevent it from happening again. We had the Department of Weights and Measures come through our store regularly to compare prices on our floor with prices in the computer, and could be fined for errors.



Ed said:


> As long as they told you the sale started tomorrow and honor that commitment, they really didn't have to sell it to you at that cost... what they did was the make the customer happy routine. All because they have priced an item for a sale that starts the next day, the marked price doesn't mean that they are required to give it to you for that price before the sale starts.
> 
> Ed


----------



## dragonfrog (Feb 16, 2006)

I have worked in retail all my life (30 years) and it is an accepted fact that if something is priced at a certain amount (correct, wrong, for tomorrows sale, makes no difference) it is sold at that price. If they do not want to sell it at the sale price, then don't put it on the item BEFORE the sale. This falls under the catagory of "False Advertising".
Sorry to argue Ed, but your wrong.


----------



## Rambo67 (Jun 12, 2006)

All I know is that my new 40 gallon breeder is niiiiiiice.


----------



## Tripod (Jun 5, 2006)

...And three more 20H's for me. More tanks than frogs now, but there's an easy solution for that problem...


----------



## kleinhanz (Oct 18, 2004)

Ended up getting a 40g breeder and 29g high. Now to try and find a nice piece of glass for the top.


----------



## Catfur (Oct 5, 2004)

Ed said:


> As long as they told you the sale started tomorrow and honor that commitment, they really didn't have to sell it to you at that cost... what they did was the make the customer happy routine. All because they have priced an item for a sale that starts the next day, the marked price doesn't mean that they are required to give it to you for that price before the sale starts.
> 
> Ed


At least in WI, retailers are required by law to sell an item at the lowest advertised price, whether that is the price listed on the item, the price the cash register rings up, or the price listed in a valid advertisement. They are also required to post stickers saying this, at least in grocery stores, on cash registers.


----------



## ihnmaims (Jun 16, 2006)

I got two 20H and a 40. Now I'm wondering who I can borrow some money from to go back again. :wink:


----------



## supergoose (Jul 24, 2007)

i hit the stores this early today 4 20h 3 29g and a 40breeder . this will keep me building for a very long time and get my rack set up the way i wanted . it was very cool of you to post and give me/us a heads up about the sale . all i can say is THANK YOU ZACK!!!!!!!!THANK YOU ZACK!!!!!!!!THANK YOU ZACK!!!!!!!!

see you at the MWFF
Greg


----------



## Jungle_John (Feb 19, 2007)

yey! 3 40breeders and 6 20hights!!!!!!


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Catfur said:


> Ed said:
> 
> 
> > As long as they told you the sale started tomorrow and honor that commitment, they really didn't have to sell it to you at that cost... what they did was the make the customer happy routine. All because they have priced an item for a sale that starts the next day, the marked price doesn't mean that they are required to give it to you for that price before the sale starts.
> ...



There may be additional state requirements but typically it depends on the intent of the seller. For example, if the store offered him rainchecks they would have been under no obligation to let him buy the tanks at that time. There is also the test of reasonableness... an example that occured with me... I was unpacking fish which means you put them in the tank and then price them. we had a guy try to get a $100 angel fish for $19.99 as that was the label on the tank (before the fish was even out of the bag). The small claims suit was thrown out because we had a history of selling that fish for a higher price and we were not attempting to lure him in with offers of that fish at that price and charging him a higher price... 
However when you consider the issues of customer happiness then it is of greater value to let the person get the tanks at that time as unhappy customners complain to between 7 and 10 times as many people about being dissatisfied than happy customers tell about a good experience. 

But enough off topic


Ed


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Btw, someone screwed up, and the 45gallons are also included in the sale, at $45.


----------



## TheDoc (Aug 8, 2007)

well i lucked out and got the last 40 Breeder they had at my store. The manager didnt know if they would get more or not but sayed he would call me if they did so we'll see.

Thanks for the heads up about this sale...i saved $60!


----------



## SeaDuck (Nov 8, 2006)

Zach, no screw up. The add has all rectangular tanks from 20 to 55 gal on sale except orders, kits and terrariums. Thanks for all your help with the sale, Robert


----------



## jschroeder (Mar 19, 2005)

Yah, love those 45's. I got 2 of them. Can't wait to start building them....I wonder where I will put them. It's funny how my house doesn't get any bigger but the number of tanks can't be stoped :twisted: 

Justin


----------



## GSXR_MURRHEE (Sep 16, 2006)

I've been telling my girlfriend that I planned on getting some tanks from the sale, she surprised me today and got me 2- 40 breeders and 2- 45 talls!!! I love that girl. Thanks alot for the heads up about the sale Zach!


----------



## wimpy (Dec 14, 2006)

Pet Supplies Plus is also honoring PETCO's ad as well. I picked up 2-20H's and they also gave me a 46 bowfront for $46. Not really interested in the bowfront, but at that price.... couldn't turn it down! Maybe in the future I can swap it for some frogs or whatever.

Wimpy


----------



## Android1313 (Dec 15, 2006)

Just picked up 5 20H`s, and a 40 breeder. They are getting more in on Thursday, so Ill be back to get (hopefully), some more 20H`s (I cleaned em out! ). Thanks Zach! :wink:


----------



## rdooley79 (Apr 24, 2007)

I got three 40g breeders. the manager just called my cell phone and told me they had some more on a truck that just arrived and wanted to know if she should hold them for me as well! 

Now if I could get inserts made id be cooking with gas!!!!!


Talk to you all later!
Rhett


----------



## DizzyD (Sep 19, 2006)

Stashed one new 20H in the basement storage area today... Gonna repeat the effort tomorrow. Now, if we only had a bigger apt...


----------



## Hassan347 (Jan 8, 2006)

when does this sell end?


----------



## kleinhanz (Oct 18, 2004)

It's an 8-day sale but I suspect tanks will run out before then. Also, 40g breeders and 45g talls are not normally in stock so when the sale ends so will these guys.


----------



## daemonfly (Dec 6, 2006)

Ends 9/2



And... I completely forgot about this! Don't know how... :roll: 

Gotta go up Tues morning & see what they have. Hopefully they have a 40g breeder in stock.


----------



## pyro4fun (Jul 27, 2007)

I went and picked up a 55 for a show tank i plan on building, and if there are any 20H left next time i go in im going to buy 3 or 4. 

Thanks for the heads up zBrinks :twisted:


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

One more shipment of tanks should be coming in on the truck this week to each store, normally Tues/Wed/Thurs. Leave your number with a manager, and ask them to call you when the tanks show up.


----------



## DizzyD (Sep 19, 2006)

DEAR MR. ZBRINKS>>>>>>>>>>


YOU ROCK!!! 

now if only those kind frog breeders would sell their little frogs for a dollar a toe.... I'm sure it'll catch on. I hear they do it in Europe once a year. It'll happen on the 12th of Never. I'm sure of it. :x


----------



## Tim (Apr 22, 2007)

My local petco just gave me a rain check for 4 40gal breeders


----------



## fishdoc (Apr 24, 2007)

*sale is now through sept 2 here.*

Just bought a 55, its all tanks that are not part of kits....rectangular ones that is...


----------



## pyro4fun (Jul 27, 2007)

So... After all is said and done i bought a 55 and three 20H. I now have to find a way to fund building four more viv's :lol: 

Thanks again for the heads up Zbrinks :twisted:


----------



## pet-teez (Oct 3, 2007)

Anyone happen to know yet if they will be doing this again this year?


----------



## JJuchems (Feb 16, 2004)

I have a feeling No. All-Glass (Oceanic) parent company Central Garden has anounced a price increase, I believe around 17%, and from what I heard they are in finacial trouble. Off topic, but Kaytee is going with a 21% price increase. Since Petco sells All-Glass/Oceanic I would say no, but we all can hope. I need a few 20g long for my new classroom lab. 


My local pet shop did a dollar a gallon on 29, 55, and 75 gallon Perfecto (Marineland) tanks. I picked up a 75g for my wifes turtles, but they said All-Glass would not go and Perfecto just on the above.


----------



## pet-teez (Oct 3, 2007)

Yikes, thats a shame for the aga company, times are tough for all kinds of people lately though so I guess it doesn't surprise me.

I have a LFS near me which has a selection of tanks for $1 per gallon which is awesome, I wish their website would have measurements though. lol
Awesome for your wife's turtles by the way, turtles love space to work with 



JJuchems said:


> My local pet shop did a dollar a gallon on 29, 55, and 75 gallon Perfecto (Marineland) tanks. I picked up a 75g for my wifes turtles, but they said All-Glass would not go and Perfecto just on the above.


----------



## Nubster (Jun 16, 2008)

I read on a fish board that Petco IS having the sale at the end of this month. I'll have to check to see the exact dates but that is what is being said.


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

I still have a 45 gal tall sitting around empty since LAST year's sale. Need to get on that...


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

This year's dollar a gallon sale with run Aug 24-29th, and feature 20H, 20L, and 29g tanks at a buck a gallon. 55g with be $79.99. No other tanks apply.


----------



## LittleDip (May 20, 2007)

thanks for the headsup Zach.


----------



## JJuchems (Feb 16, 2004)

That is very restricted compared to last year and the year before. Given the other information not a big surprise. My kids will love a new tanks in the classroom if I can snag a 20L or two. 

Jason Juchems


----------



## Nubster (Jun 16, 2008)

I might have to grab a 29g and maybe try a vert tank. A 20L would also make a nice sump for my SW tank.


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

i have some patricias that would LOVE a new 29 gallon. might have to make the trip home for this one.


----------

